# Questions re Island Park Village Resort



## PeelBoy (Aug 24, 2012)

I wonder if I have a chance.

I have a week 17 in 2013, a one bedroom sleep 4 at Outerbanks Beach Club II I can choose to deposit with you.

I am looking for a summer week July to mid September 2014.  What is my chance getting a minimum of a one bedroom at Island Park Village Resort?

If I deposit now the 2013 week now, I assume I can use the deposit for 2014.

Please help, I need to make a decision as soon as possible.  Thanks.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2012)

I didn't see anything online for Summer at IPV, but if you call them at 800-365-7617 during business hours Pacific Time, they will help you. I own there and when we were there in July, there was a 'units available' sign out by the road.

Good luck! It's worth the effort.

Jim


----------

